# Things to do in San Diego with the dog



## Glamisfoxgurl182 (Jun 14, 2012)

We are going to San Diego, ca for labor day weekend. We are staying at a campground in mission bay I believe. I'm looking for some ideas on places to go and things to do. Dont want to leave the pup in the motorhome all day while we are out playing.

I found a couple hikes and possibly kayaking. but thats all I've got.

Any ideas on good restaurants to go to or other places to go during the day? I would like to stay somewhat close to mission bay campground. Dont want to have to drive to far away.

Thanks for the input


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Mission bay, you will be in my Hood.

Things to do..


* Fiesta Island (375 acres of offleash park) is right beside you. This is a great hike, you can go around the waterfront, approx 6 miles, or you can walk the interior (lots of squirrels and rabbits for your GSD to chase), 2 separate areas about 2 miles each. Or you can stick to the fenced dog part portion (about 1.8 miles loop)
* Saturday (9:30AM come and watch/participate ($20) if you wish) our club training, At the center of Fiesta island across the road from the fenced dog park area.
* Mission bay itself is about 5.5 miles from one to the other and back. It is a nice walk but no offleash.
* Sunday morning visit to Ocean beach dog park (Highly recommended). It's about 3 miles from Mission bay by car. Stopping off at one of the many dog friendly local restaurants for breakfast. There are also some nice coves with big waves if you walk down south past the pier.
* Coronado dog beach is nice but very small and not really worth the trip unless you want to do some sightseeing on the island.
* Balboa park, is on-leash dog friendly, great place to have a picnic with your dog.

I would not recommend canyon hikes at this time of year, ticks are a big problem right now and the weather is very hot. If you do decide to canyon hike, I like Penasquitos Canyon (enter from Mira mesa end), Rose Canyon, Mission Trails/Coles mtn.

Bulls BBQ is quite close to Mission bay, easily walkable from mission bay and dog friendly. Food is reasonable if not a little overpriced IMO.
Tower 2 cafe is my recommendation for dog friendly breakfast in Ocean beach, they even have a dog menu but I have never ordered of it.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Second the Fiesta Island!


----------



## dbrk9 (Aug 9, 2012)

You are coming to my area too! Del Mar Dog Beach, lot's of fun this time of year especially if you can go when the tide is low! I know it's up the coast but lot's of outdoor places that are dog friendly where you can eat! If you are going to be here on tuesday, at 6-7 pm, there is free dog obedience put on by the German Shepherd Club, a beginner and an advanced class! It's great because lot's of German Shepherds and from 6-6:30 they socialize! That is by the zoo every week, north parking lot!


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

dbrk9 said:


> You are coming to my area too! Del Mar Dog Beach, lot's of fun this time of year especially if you can go when the tide is low! I know it's up the coast but lot's of outdoor places that are dog friendly where you can eat! If you are going to be here on tuesday, at 6-7 pm, there is free dog obedience put on by the German Shepherd Club, a beginner and an advanced class! It's great because lot's of German Shepherds and from 6-6:30 they socialize! That is by the zoo every week, north parking lot!


I love Del Mar beach too, definitely the nicest wave beach around. Dogs must be on leash until after labor day IIRC, but I don't know how well it is policed.

+1 on the Balboa Park/Zoo tuesday GSD meetup, I've been there quite a few times when my girl was a puppy.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Check out bringfido.com to see all the dog friendly places, there's tons of dog friendly restaurants out here!

I also suggest fiesta island, it's awesome and our dogs love it.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

pfitzpa1 said:


> I love Del Mar beach too, definitely the nicest wave beach around. Dogs must be on leash until after labor day IIRC, but I don't know how well it is policed.
> 
> +1 on the Balboa Park/Zoo tuesday GSD meetup, I've been there quite a few times when my girl was a puppy.


There's a meetup at balboa park?? Dang I need to get in on this, lol! I've been looking for meetups and doggy play dates in San Diego/north county.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Carriesue said:


> There's a meetup at balboa park?? Dang I need to get in on this, lol! I've been looking for meetups and doggy play dates in San Diego/north county.


it's an all GSD meetup 6-7PM Tuesdays, north side of zoo parking lot by the war memorial. First 1/2 hour is human/dog socialization, second half is some basic training, split between puppy and adult classes. It's free and run by a really nice couple of folks, Bob and Beth.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

pfitzpa1 said:


> it's an all GSD meetup 6-7PM Tuesdays, north side of zoo parking lot by the war memorial. First 1/2 hour is human/dog socialization, second half is some basic training, split between puppy and adult classes. It's free and run by a really nice couple of folks, Bob and Beth.


Awesome, thank you! Will definitely start bringing our GSD pup here after we get her... It would be great to meet more GSD owners and get a nother socialization outlet for our pup.


----------



## Glamisfoxgurl182 (Jun 14, 2012)

THanks for the info. Will definately hav eto check some of those places out. we will only be down there friday night til monday afternoon sometime. Gotta be back to work on tuesday  lol

I was reading about a place that does kayak adventure things and theres one that you can bring your dog on. has anyone done that? is it worth the money? for 2 of us and the dog its like almost 100 bucks! think its about a 2 hour deal. and goes to some island where you play for about a half hour then back.


----------



## Glamisfoxgurl182 (Jun 14, 2012)

BTW has anyone stayed at Mission Bay RV Resort? are there close places to either walk or ride our bikes to?


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Glamisfoxgurl182 said:


> BTW has anyone stayed at Mission Bay RV Resort? are there close places to either walk or ride our bikes to?


You can bike pretty easily to mission bay park, fiesta island, Pacific Beach, Mission Beach and Ocean Beach. Old Town is also within fairly easy reach.

Google maps now has biking directions. Check it out.

https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...+town&gl=us&dirflg=b&mra=ls&t=m&z=14&lci=bike


----------



## Glamisfoxgurl182 (Jun 14, 2012)

awesome. I will have to check it out. I'm excited to go down there. And this will be the pups first camping trip!


----------



## Glamisfoxgurl182 (Jun 14, 2012)

So I saw that there is san sculpting competition going on in san diego this weekend. Does anyone know if dogs are allowed?? I see you've got to pay to get in. But I cant find anywhere that says no dogs or anything like that. Anyone know??? Looks like a very cool thing to go check out too!


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I checked the website and it doesn't say whether dogs are allowed. The vast majority of festivals in the downtown area do allow friendly dogs so I'm about 95% sure they will. I think I'll check it out.


----------



## Glamisfoxgurl182 (Jun 14, 2012)

I guess there is only one way to find out then...Just have to go there and see what they say


----------



## yardsale (Nov 3, 2011)

Mission Bay RV Resort = quiet.

Campland = party


----------

